# Wrestler Finishes with 218-0 Career Record



## SIICmanSIIN (May 11, 2011)

I don't know if anyone has seen this but there was a kid, Eric Grajales, from my hometown that ended his H.S. career undefeated in his weight class of 135. He is currently a Sophomore at Michigan and is wrestling at 149 almost 15 pounds over his weight; I think he could be a force in the UFC under the correct training. What do you think of this kid?

Sorry if this is the wrong thread


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

I think he's not thinking of the UFC.

"I hope to win NCAA's multiple times," Grajales said. "Then after that, there's the World Championships, and the Olympics."

Wish the kid luck though, we'll see how he does in college. :thumbsup:


----------



## SIICmanSIIN (May 11, 2011)

morninglightmt said:


> I think he's not thinking of the UFC.



The money will eventually get him like everyone else.


----------



## Will Munny (Jun 4, 2011)

Why would you make this thread? You could make a thread like this about every single successful college wrestler. Kid doesn't even have an interest.


----------



## Will Munny (Jun 4, 2011)

Real big money in MMA. I'm sure it compares to being an Olympic Athlete with dozens of corporate sponsors.


----------

